# 3/4" Rabbets without a Dado Set



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Because my table saw only has a 3/8" arbor, what would be the easiest and safest way to cut a 3/4" rabbet in 3/4" ply? I was thinking if i bought a 3/8" bit and rabbeted both pieces it should work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*

A dado is a dado, a rabbet a rabbet. A 3/4" dado requires 2 passes with a 3/8" wide router bit. 
Or you can make 1 pass with a 3/8", a dado, on the face of one piece and a 1 pass on the end of the other , a rabbet. 
So, to answer your question, no, you can't and end up with a 3/4" dado.....but you may only want a 3/8" dado...I donno?
Watcha makin' ? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hedorah99 said:


> Because my table saw only has a 3/8" arbor, what would be the easiest and safest way to cut a 3/4" rabbet in 3/4" ply? I was thinking if i bought a 3/8" bit and rabbeted both pieces it should work.


What kind of table saw do you have that has a 3/8" arbor?












 







.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

A hitachi. Bought it before I knew anything. Other than the small arbor, its not bad.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought that was a little grill..?:smile:

I use a router for rabbets/dado on larger pieces...
I often have difficulty man-handling big boards on the table saw.
Just me, ya know!

Good luck!

p


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hedorah99 said:


> A hitachi. Bought it before I knew anything. Other than the small arbor, its not bad.


What model # Hitachi do you have?












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

txpaulie said:


> I thought that was a little grill..?:smile:


That's a hibatchi bro.! :laughing: bill

 


 A traditional charcoal hibachi, made circa 1880 ~ 1900.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would use a 3/4" router bit. I use the router table for a lot of that. Also made the router jig for long pieces that wouldn't fit on the router table.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> What model # Hitachi do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a c10FR. It says it has a 5/8" arbor, but after the arbor nut I can only fit a 3/8" stack on it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

hedorah99 said:


> It's a c10FR. It says it has a 5/8" arbor, but after the arbor nut I can only fit a 3/8" stack on it.


You've got a 5/8 arbor, that is the *diameter*, but max dado capacity is 1/2".
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Hitachi_C10FR_10_Jobsite_Table_Saw_(Reconditioned)___i1633.aspx

read down the specs

Suggest you use the router or make two passes per on the saw


----------

